# Best Tarpon Setup



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Simple question - what is your favorite rod and reel for tarpon on the gulf coast (POC,Port A, even Galvetraz). An ideal setup would be one you could troll **** pops with a trolling motor, but pick up and sight cast at a moment's notice.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

big spinning reel! I like something in the 6000-8000 size with a long rod. I use about a 8' rod.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

DonnyMonty said:


> Simple question - what is your favorite rod and reel for tarpon on the gulf coast (POC,Port A, even Galvetraz). An ideal setup would be one you could troll **** pops with a trolling motor, but pick up and sight cast at a moment's notice.


IMO - these are mutually exclusive. You need a rig for each. Better to leave the rod trolling while casting.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Trolling/Casting*

My basic setup for trolling is 4 heavy Ugly rods with Shimano TLD 20 reels spooled with 40# big game mono. My casting setup is Shimano Saragosa 10000 w/80# braid and mono(various size) topshot on a Shimano Terez 6'-9" rod. I also carry a big bucket of luck!


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok Tranx or Takota 700? I know Takota is primarily for trolling, but I can throw it. Likewise, Tranx is primarily for chunking, but I guess I could use it to troll. Thoughts?? Also, if I wanted these to be kingfish, snapper or bull red reels when I fish that way (once in a blue moon), which would be better? I know it is best to buy one rod and reel for every type of fishing I plan to do, but (like most fishermen) I have a budget and don't get to go as often a id like.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

DonnyMonty said:


> Ok Tranx or Takota 700? I know Takota is primarily for trolling, but I can throw it. Likewise, Tranx is primarily for chunking, but I guess I could use it to troll. Thoughts?? Also, if I wanted these to be kingfish, snapper or bull red reels when I fish that way (once in a blue moon), which would be better? I know it is best to buy one rod and reel for every type of fishing I plan to do, but (like most fishermen) I have a budget and don't get to go as often a id like.


I don't really see either of the two as primarily for trolling. Of the two you asked about I like the tranx better but actually prefer a calcutta 700b over it.


----------

